#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-22
<Pawka> hi
<Netas3k> Yellow
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex :)
<sirex> Sveikas Netas3k.
<alks> ;] sveiki
<sirex> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/20th/ gal kas nors ką nors?
<sirex> Remiantis šiuo šailtiniu: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/msg/b813d52cbc5a044b?dmode=source Linux gimtadienis yra rugpjūčio 25 d.
<sirex> Siūlau tą dieną susitikti kur nors bare ir  pakelti po bokalą alaus. Ką manote?
<Netas3k> But smagu jei as buciau pilnametis.....
<Netas3k> Bet seip butu faina :D
<sirex> https://lists.akl.lt/pipermail/akl/2011-August/004496.html
<Netas3k> Galiu ateit ir negert alaus ? :D
<sirex> Sure.
<Netas3k> Then i think i will be there.....
<sirex> Netas3k, žinoma tik tuo atveju, jei tėvai išleis.. :)
<Netas3k> Jo... Todel ir dar neuzsirasau :)
<Netas3k> Isleis. Pasakysiu einu i linux vakareli pazadu grizti :D
<Netas3k> o mazdaug kelinta valanda?
<sirex> 18:00
<alks> ;]
<Netas3k> oh tada isleis iki kokiu 21 h :D
<alks> sirex siaip sumastet i busi trecias ar gal i vzk uzsuksit
<sirex> alks, kas tas vzk?
<alks> vilniaus stalo zaidimu klubas
<alks> ketvirtadieni kaip tik nuo 6 valandos veikia
<alks> ;]
<sirex> alks, nieko apie tai nežinau...
<alks> hehe geras sutapimas
<sirex> Tikiuosi ten neplanuoja susirinkti daug žaidėjų?
<alks> nzn kokie zmones ten rinksisi ir ka noresit daryt
<alks> bet siaip jei noresit pazaisti stalo zaidimus
<alks> tai galiu paaiskint taisykles etc
<alks> ;]
<alks> ir prisijungti
<alks> na ten tik vienoj salej siuo metu  turi galimybe klubas savo zaidimus zaisti
<alks> tai jei neturit noro ir nezinotumet tai ne nepastebetumet kad isikures ten siuo metu
<sirex> Šiaip tai mažiau, kad ten visa spinta prie sienos prikimšta stalo žaidimų.
<alks> ;]
<alks> tai va ten klubo zaidimai
<sirex> Aišku žinosiu, aš pats esu stalo žaidimų mėgėjas, bet apie tai nieko nežinaujau.. :)
<alks> na klubas dar jaunas palyginus
<alks> ir veikia tingiai
<alks> ;]]
<alks> bet stengiames atsinaujinti
<alks> tai jei megejas prisijunk
<alks> ;]
<alks> http://stalo-zaidimai.com/
<sirex> alks, ok, reiks kada ateiti pažaisti.
<alks> tai va ketvirtadienis puiki diena ;]]
<sirex> Deje ketvirtadienį gali būt, kad nebus kada žaisti, kai jau pradėsim kilnoti bokalus už Linux.. :)
<alks> ;]
<Netas3k> O man visus reiks partempt namo :D
<alks>  man dar anksti bokalus kilnot uz linux :/ kolkas tik susigaudyt meginu ir sujungti viska kad veiktu
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-23
<alks> sveiki, gal kas isivaizduoja kodel kai isjungiu ubuntu (shutdown) biosas meta errora ijungimo metu (warning : system boot fail)
<alks> ir tada pasikrauna viskas normaliai paspaudus F1
<alks> padarius isjungima is windowsu jokiu erroru nemeta biosas ir veikia viskas gerai
<Netas3k> Yay as busiu sventime :D
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-24
<dzeremis1> Labas!
<Netas3k> sveikas sirex :)
<sirex> Sveikas.
<Netas3k> Musu bus 9. Na kolkas :)
<Netas3k> As uzsirasiau... Na bet dar paziuresim . Kai pasakysiu kur einam tai gal neleis bet issiprasysiu
<Netas3k> Pasirodo tas baras visai netoli mano namu :) Mazdaug 3 km
<Netas3k> gal maziau....
<Netas3k> Nu tai kaip diena praejo sirex?
<sirex> Puikiai.
<Netas3k> O kas tokio puikaus ? :)
<sirex> Gera diena ir tiek, man didžioji dauguma buna puikios.
<Netas3k> Tai smagu :)
<Netas3k> Kas galejo pagalvoti kad i android'ini telefona galima suinstaliuoti ubuntu....
<Netas3k> Turetu greitai grizti...
<Netas3k> JackLeo wifi atsijunge ar AndChat atsijunge?
<JackLeo> Netas3k pats atsijunges buvau, testavau offline apps
<Netas3k> Ah ok. O kurias testuoji ? Papasakok gal ka naujo atradai :P
<JackLeo> Open street maps bei google star map
<Netas3k> Ok ir as kai bandysiu tai trumpam galiu atsijungti :)
<Netas3k> ok...
<Netas3k> Gal kas pazista sarka?
<Netas3k> Nes musu bus jau 10 bare :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-25
<Netas3k> Labas rytas visiems :)
<Netas3k> Pawka esi?
<sirex_> Šiandien 18:00, „Būsi trečias“ bare, rezervuota 10 vietų, teirautis staliuko rezervuoto Manto vardu: http://doodle.com/zh5is794bdtfytff
<Netas3k> sirex_ : as biski nepagavau....
<Netas3k> doodle.com parasytas Pawkos vardas bet nebus....
<Netas3k> Ten taip isvis imanoma?
<sirex_> Tikriausiai tai reiškia, kad jis persigalvojo.
<Netas3k> I guess....
<Netas3k> O ten didelis baras?
<Netas3k> Gal net nereiks teirautis iskart pastebesim :P
<sirex_> Netas3k, gan didelis, manau reikės pasiteirauti.
<Netas3k> sirex_ gal gali padet su sita problema : http://pastebin.com/64Svj7ak ?
<Netas3k> Nu ok :)
<sirex_> Šiaip tai reikės užlipti laiptais į antrą aukštą ir toliau tiesiai į salės galą, produris.
<Netas3k> paseiteirausiu :) Manau pasakys :)
<sirex_> Netas3k, ten kažkokia Git specific klaida, nelabai galiu kuo padėti. Reikia žiūrėti bibliotekos dokumentaciją, kurią naudoji.
<Pawka> Netas3k, esu.
<Pawka> hi gyKa
<Pawka> kaip darbai?
<Netas3k> Pawka neateisi i bara?
<Pawka> veikiausiai ne.
<Pawka> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1456923/why-am-i-getting-the-message-fatal-this-operation-must-be-run-in-a-work-tree
<Pawka> nebent pro šalį eidamas.
<Netas3k> aisku
<Pawka> t.y. jei pasirodysiu tai trumpam.
<Netas3k> Supratau :)
<zatan> Netas3k, jau po gimtadienio ?
<Netas3k> Yup :)
<zatan> Netas3k,  ir koki yspudziai ? :)
<Netas3k> Tokie ten ir ispudziai :P Smagu buvo pasisneketi. Bet as dar zalias tai puses ten nesupratau :D
<Netas3k> Visi dar sedi... Bent as taip manau :)
<minde> sveiki, ar kamnors teke paleisti nvidia optimus su linuxu ?
<minde> tai turiu "ateities laptopa" ar linux paseno ? :D
<Netas3k> Man atrodo JackLeo teko paleisti bet negaliu uztikrinti....
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-26
<Netas3k> Labas rytas . Kaip vakarelis pasibaige?
<Netas3k> Tai kaip vakarelis baigesi?
<Pawka> kiek žmogų buvo?
<Netas3k> Man atrodo 9 -10 :)
<vyvea> Laba, kur randas modules irasyti per easy_install ar pip Ubuntu 10.04 gal kas pamenate? ;-)
<vyvea> (Python)
<minde> gal /usr/lib/python* ?
<minde> turetu bent /usr/lib/pythonx*/site-packages
<minde> arba dist-packages
<vyvea> Hm
<vyvea> Radau, bet ten nera Pip
<minde> o /usr/local/lib/python* ?
<vyvea> vo! va ten tai yra.
<vyvea> Aciu!
<vkkr> sveiki
<zatan> sveikas vkkr :))
<Netas3k> sirex ko dar nemiegi?
<vyvea> o ko tu dar nemiegi
<Netas3k> Nezinau. Nesimiega...
<vkkr> kavos isgerk..
<vyvea> Netas3k, jau pradejai mokytis Python'a?
<Netas3k> Taip bet niekaip nesuprantu for ciklo :(
<vkkr> dar pavasari pamenu jis sake prades nuo django
<vkkr> kam jam tas python? :D
<vyvea> Netas3k, is kur mokais? :-)
<Netas3k> Bet as domui parasysiu :)
<vkkr> domui?
<vyvea> Learn Python The Hard Way - nuostabi knyga
<vkkr> kas per domas?
<Netas3k> JackLeo
<vkkr> a
<vyvea> + nemokama!
<vkkr> galvojau kitam domui :D
<vyvea> dammit'ui galvojai?
<Netas3k> Po biski judu i prieki letai bet bent isimenu viska :)
<vyvea> Netas3k, tai is kur mokais?
<Netas3k> docs.python.lt
<vkkr> vaje
<vkkr> :D
<Netas3k> Man atrodo...
<vkkr> todel ir taip ilgai
<vkkr> matyt
<Netas3k> vkkr nereikia man tavo pastabu ar papeikimu... ne tu mokaisi o as...
<vkkr> cia nei tas nei anas
<vkkr> cia patarimas tik
 * minde pritaria vkkr
<Netas3k> Tai nuo ko pradet nera geresnio...
<vkkr> knygos tam yra
<vkkr> normalios knygos
<vyvea> Learn Python The Hard Way!
<vyvea> ;-)
<vkkr> yra ir geresniu :)
<Netas3k> Mhm... Kad tokioms tureciau pinigu...
<vyvea> gale knygos moko kaip sukurti Web zaidima. ;-)
<vkkr> o dieve
<vyvea> jeigu tas domina.
<vkkr> :D :D
<Netas3k> As nenoriu kad man dar ir hard way reiktu... man normal way
<vkkr> tavo vardas kartais ne Rimantas?
<vkkr> ir tu ne is utenos?
<Netas3k> Heh... ne
<Netas3k> Ir ne
<vkkr> o kazkoks Rimantas is Utenos tau ne gimine?
<minde> vkkr: paleidai awesome ?
<Netas3k> Ne
<vkkr> Netas3k: keista.
<vyvea> Netas3k, Ta knyga yra labai lengva ir jinai nemokama(HTML), o kadangi tu skaitai docs.python.lt HTML tai manau tau tiktu puikiai.
<vkkr> minde: dabar krapstyt pradejau
<vkkr> nuo terminalo..
<vkkr> reik normalaus :)
<Netas3k> Kas keisti vkkr?
<Netas3k> *K
<vkkr> zinojau toki Rimanta is Utenos
<Netas3k> *keisto
<vkkr> panasus tu man i ji :-)
<vkkr> t.y logikos prasme
<Netas3k> Na okiek jam metu2?
<vkkr> koks skirtumas kiek?
<vkkr> net vaikas skiria druska nuo cukraus :)
<vkkr> tik ne visi uzauga
<Netas3k> Seip idomu...
<vkkr> velnias zino
<vkkr> ten fenomenas
<vkkr> :)
<vyvea> Metai nelabai turi skirtumo manau ;-)
<vkkr> dirba
<vkkr> reiskias pilnametis
<vkkr> butent
<vkkr> metai nieko nerodo
<vkkr> visiskai
<vyvea> va psichui 21 ar kiek ten :-)
<vkkr> haha
<vkkr> man tai jo gaila
<vyvea> Java dabar jis mokysis :-)
<vkkr> nuosirdziai
<vkkr> as tik siaip blogas ir todel juokiuos :)
<Netas3k> Zodziu mokysiuos  is to. Jei bus blogai ieskosiu alternatyvu
<vyvea> Cia nebeateina kazkodel, o Aitvare gan daznai buna
<vkkr> kokiam kanale?
<vyvea> #debian, #ubuntu
<vkkr> kaip cia dar bano neturi #debian
<vkkr> matyt todel kad prajuokina
<Netas3k> Labos visiems :0
<vyvea> :-)
<vkkr> ir tau labos
<Netas3k> *:)
<vkkr> minde: esi?
<minde> taip
<minde> zaidziu su awesome
<vkkr> man reik terminalo konfiguruojamo
<vkkr> gali ka pasiulyt?
<vkkr> ten kad transparent butu ir t.t ir panasiai
<minde> xterm
<vkkr> oj
<vkkr> nemanau :)
<vkkr> jau tuomet geriau urxvt
<minde> kde su konsole tada :D
<vkkr> xterm permatomas pasidaro?
<vkkr> lyg ne
<minde> o kam tau tai ?
<vkkr> kad graziau butu :)
<minde> ir taip grazu :)
<minde> 256 spalvos ir tt
<minde> shifty labai patogus dalykas ant awesome
<minde> greitas ir atrodo neblogai http://i.imgur.com/4nAwP.png :)
<vkkr> kokie ten fontai pas tave terminale?
<vkkr> ar defaultiniai?
<minde> Monospace
<vkkr> hm gali duot Xdefaults?
<vkkr> ar kur ten pas tave surasyta viskas
<minde> ok
<minde> http://pastebin.com/LkV9UBEX
<vkkr> aciu
<vkkr> o kaip ten yra su colorsheme ar kas ten?
<vkkr> kad spalvotai rodytu
<vkkr> diras ir t.t
<minde> pasmane ls++
<minde> perl skriptas ir tiek
<vkkr> hm
<vkkr> cia tavo rasytas?
<minde> ne
<minde> "Colorized LS on steroids" :D
<vkkr> o kur gaut?
<minde> https://github.com/trapd00r
<minde> LS_COLORS taipat reikes
<minde> http://betterthangrep.com/ nice
<minde> alias sukursi pvz: alias ls="ls++ -a"
<vkkr> cia po to viskas
<vkkr> einu weechat nagrinet :)
<vkkr> gali parodyt screena savo weechat?
<minde> pasmane ERC arba kvirc
<vkkr> o kas tas erc?
<minde> emacs irc clientas
<vkkr> o kaip atrodo?
<minde> as dabar su kvirc
<minde> o atrodo tai labai paprastai erc
<minde> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/?action=browse;oldid=EmacsIRCClient;id=ERC
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-27
<minde> sveiki, ar labai blogai butu jeigu trinciau udev trumpam ?
<vkkr> sveiki
<Aivaras> Sveiki, Gal yra gyvų? :)
#ubuntu-lt 2017-08-22
<cybersig> Sveiki
<cybersig> Kaip lietuviškai pavadinti "Ubuntu dock"?
<cybersig> Ubuntu dock - juosta,kurioje laikomos mėgstamos programos ir yra mygtukas, parodantis visas įdiegtas programas.
<cybersig> Mano siūlymai: Ubuntu mygtukų juosta, Ubuntu paleidimo juosta, Ubuntu leistuvė.
<cybersig> Sveiki,
<cybersig> Kaip lietuviškai pavadinti "Ubuntu dock"?
<cybersig> Ubuntu dock - juosta,kurioje laikomos mėgstamos programos ir yra mygtukas, parodantis visas įdiegtas programas.
<cybersig> Mano siūlymai: Ubuntu mygtukų juosta, Ubuntu paleidimo juosta, Ubuntu leistuvė.
<cybersig> Sveiki,
<cybersig> Kaip lietuviškai pavadinti "Ubuntu dock"?
<cybersig> Ubuntu dock - juosta,kurioje laikomos mėgstamos programos ir yra mygtukas, parodantis visas įdiegtas programas.
<cybersig> Mano siūlymai: Ubuntu mygtukų juosta, Ubuntu paleidimo juosta, Ubuntu leistuvė.
#ubuntu-lt 2018-08-21
<SilvioX> sera
